# Photo to Painting Tutor



## koolbluez (Jun 4, 2005)

Wanna make a painting of a REAL picture using Photoshop..

Supposing this is the pic.
*img184.echo.cx/img184/6709/image0011pk.jpg

LAYER VIA COPY (Ctrl+J), name new layer POSTEREDGE

Lets FILTER->ARTISTIC->POSTER EDGES->EDGE THICKNESS, INTENSITY, POSTER EDGES be 10,1,6 respectively.
*img184.echo.cx/img184/7558/image0021hm.jpg

Highlight original layer and LAYER VIA COPY (Ctrl+J) it again, name this layer CUTOUT

Lets FILTER->ARTISTIC->CUTOUT->No. of LEVELS, EDGE SIMPLICITY, EDGE FIDELITY be 8, 3, 1 respectively.
*img175.echo.cx/img175/52/image0032ts.jpg

Now placing POSTEREDGE layer topmost, followed by CUTOUT layer, make POSTEREDGE layer BLEND MODE=DARKEN/LIGHTEN with no change to CUTOUT layer.

We get my final painting (with POSTEREDGE layer BLEND MODE=DARKEN)
*img184.echo.cx/img184/1731/image0049ai.jpg
We can do a HIGH QUALITY SMART BLUR after MERGING LAYERS for better effect as shown below
*img50.echo.cx/img50/5261/image0050ma.jpg
An Estella Warren painting got by making POSTEREDGE layer BLEND MODE= LIGHTEN and a HIGH QUALITY SMART BLUR

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/3098/61400690iy2.th.jpg ​ 
*NOTE:*

# Another very good & easy method to convert a picture to a painting is to simply make a layer copy, FIND EDGES filter it, MULTIPLY this layer upon the original layer and HIGH QUALITY SMART BLUR the MERGED LAYERS.

# A HIGH QUALITY SMART BLUR is used everywhere to give a painted feel to the pics. It is the real magic behind these methods, especially the FIND EDGES filter method.

Here's a Beyonce Painting sample of the FIND EDGES method.
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/7484/60541260ak2.th.jpg​ 

*WARNING:
There r many methods to do this... most of them by the ARTISTIC FILTERS in Photoshop... but i got my most realistic paintin with this methods.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

Lol...nice Tut


----------



## n2casey (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice tute friend. Thx for it.
One suggestion for u - Try to post thumbnails (with link) only instead of complete pic, so that dial-up users can also visit ur post.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 17, 2007)

I'ld also suggest a highlighting of edges to make it comic art... tutorial l8r... sample now 

A 202kb gif... *img456.imageshack.us/img456/6646/nowayoutia6.th.gif


----------



## krates (May 31, 2008)

great !!!


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 21, 2008)

And.. for the pencil sketch sorta effect... read this.
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/6137/dsc01838paintinpu7.jpg


----------



## R2K (Sep 5, 2008)

brilliant tutorial...


----------

